# Chrome Wheel Ring Saver



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

I have notice that some individuals who have chrome rings around their wheels are concerned about them falling off. There's an idea I used with my truck.

My hub caps on my 98 Ford F150 wouldn't stay on properly. In fact, I lost one of the hubs. I added a little clear silicone to a few spots on the back of the 3 remaining hubs so you couldn't see the silicone. I put the hubs back on the wheels while the silicone was still wet. I left the truck in the driveway without moving it overnight to allow the silicone to dry. I have since driven 1000's of km. without a hub coming off. If I need to remove the hub, it prys off and I re-apply some new silicone when replacing the hub.

A KEY POINT is to not overuse the silicone; a little in 4 spots is enough. Afterall what good are the trailer chrome rings if you have to break them to pry them off the wheel. THE RINGS ARE ONLY PLASTIC.

Another point is that the trailer rings don't even have to be taken off when removing the rim from the drum. They only have to come off if you are putting a new tire on the wheel rim. Hope this is of use to some of you.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Chips said:


> I have noticed that some individuals who have chrome rings around their wheels. THE RINGS ARE ONLY PLASTIC.
> [snapback]37380[/snapback]​


Well, not all are plastic. The ones I purchased on EBay are steel with chrome plating. They went on so tight that I cannot see how they could come off. Time will tell.

Randy


----------

